# Bought 2000 frontier, transmission slow or no engage in drive:(



## ls40095 (Oct 13, 2011)

hello all!!

98,000 miles...2wd..No evidence of ever towing anything..Bought the truck in south Florida to drive to PA this weekend.

I really hope i did not make a fatal financial mistake today. When I inspected the truck I noticed only an ever so slight hesitation going from part to drive. Im surprised I even noticed but the transmission operates flawlessly other wise, so I bought it. I proceeded to do a quick drain via drain plug and fill with about 4qts.

Obviously the trucks stone cold now. I threw it in reverse and it engaged just fine but not drive. I put it in 2 and it engaged fine. Pulled out onto the highway and at about 35mph I took my foot off the gas and put it in drive, it engaged fine and once again operated flawlessly for the 15 mile drive back.. I decided to drain a quart and add a quart of lucus transmission fix, start the truck and with the emergency brake on leave it in reverse for 30 minutes.....So far its working fine but its HOT. 

Not sure what to do...I think it will be fine to drive the way it is until I get home but??. Do you think my issue is related to the screen possibly clogged? I cant possibly do that service here without my tools and outside...Also the fluid looked great when I inspected the truck prior to test drive. It was not burned or smoked but was dark when drained......Should I take it to nissan or some transmission place down here in SF?


----------



## ls40095 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Not much better*

Had the fluid flushed and filter changed and its not much if any better. I may have to get it tested


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If there are no stored transmission codes, I would suspect you'll need an overhaul of the trans.


----------



## ls40095 (Oct 13, 2011)

Had the transmission repaired. The internal hard parts were in great condition, the issue was the seals were fried and brittle. Pieces were found in the bottom of the pan...cost me $780 to tear the transmission apart and put it back together. Only part used was the gasket rebuild kit. Selling the truck for $5000.


----------



## ls40095 (Oct 13, 2011)

⎛2000 Nissan Frontier⎛ 
Fresh from Florida...............................................................................................
2000 Nissan Frontier- RARE Automatic/Cold AC, 4 Cyl, 22/26MPG, XE 2WD, Bed-liner, Perfect carfax 1-owner history report, only 100,000 miles . Recently serviced including full synthetic fluids and driven over 1200 miles without burning any oil. You can eat off the under-body, If not for a few dents/ paint chips the truck would be overall near perfect. NADA clean retail value $6175, you wont find a more meticulously maintained, reliable truck for $4950

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/2689525727.html


----------

